# Hartwick Pines Area - fishing in Oct?



## andrewschreck (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all, relative newbie to the site and just getting back into Fly Fishing after learning and fishing when I was a kid. Wanted to throw out a question and see if anyone could help. The family is headed up to Hartwick Pines in October for an annual day trip. My 8yo son is new to FF, he's been a couple of times in the Paint Creek and Clinton River (our "backyard" streams). I know the season ends today (9/30) but wondering if there are any easy access spots to toss some flies in or nearby Hartwick Pines that might still be open in October. I looked at the lakes (Bright and Glory) in the Park, but they end on 9/30 also. I'll keep poking around the DNR site and Google Maps, but thought someone might be able to quickly answer my question. 

Thanks!


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

There are sections of the AuSable and Manistee rivers, that are open year round. No Kill of course. Check your guide.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The North branch in lovels. Holy waters on the mainstream and the Manistee below 72-ccc bridge all have great access and open and only a fifteen minute drive from HPSP.Check the trout regs.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## andrewschreck (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was confused on the Gear Restricted stream access. Our stretch of the Paint closes it's gear restricted section to all fishing out of season, so I wrongly assumed that the Au Sable did the same (without reading the regs closely). My bad. That opens up a ton of spots in that vicinity. 

Thanks again.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

the city of Grayling has a kids only fishing section on the east branch ausable by the hospital. Hear it is perfect for this kind of thing, and I am pretty sure they release fish from the hatchery into it....


----------



## andrewschreck (Sep 11, 2013)

bborow2501 said:


> the city of Grayling has a kids only fishing section on the east branch ausable by the hospital. Hear it is perfect for this kind of thing, and I am pretty sure they release fish from the hatchery into it....


Thanks bborow2501, that's exactly what I was looking for. DNR map shows everything going through town is shut down for the season, but maybe I'll call or pop into one of the fly shops in the area and see if they can give any guidance. I'm just looking for something with easy access where I can take him to cast a few flies while we're there for the day. Also, he doesn't have waders yet, so a nice bank or shallow is ideal since he'd be wet wading and it's October. It may not work out, which is fine, just thought I'd check it out.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Head over to the "Holy Waters." This section is open all year. Start at Burton's Landing. You can then drive down M72 to many other spots and fish from shore. Good luck!


----------



## andrewschreck (Sep 11, 2013)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Head over to the "Holy Waters." This section is open all year. Start at Burton's Landing. You can then drive down M72 to many other spots and fish from shore. Good luck!


Thanks Boardman. I was thinking the Holy Waters is the best (only) place to go in that area this time of year. Hoping we'll find some good shoreline. I haven't fished there in probably 25 years (back when I was a teenager fishing with my Dad) so I don't have much recollection of it.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

As usual, Boardman is right. Holy Waters is the place you wanna be. The "kids fishing area" is an overgrown cesspool. I made the mistake of taking my son there many years back. It took me a year of new places to convince him that fly fishing was something he could enjoy. Glad I did, cuz now I have a fishing buddy for life. And an excuse for the wife - "It's Father/Son weekend!"

PS - We returned to that mess by the hospital a couple years back just to see if we had jaded eyes at the time. It seemed even worse to me...


----------



## andrewschreck (Sep 11, 2013)

Step 1: Avoid Kids Fishing Area.
Step 2: Head to Holy Waters. 

Looks like the fishing reports are showing BWOs, Isos and Terrestrials as what to fish now. Anyone have any tips on a fly that's been working well lately, or does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

This past week I ran into a couple of really good late Isos on the nice bright sunny days. Target heavy riffle areas.


----------



## andrewschreck (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks all for the input. We were in town on Friday and hit the Holy Waters, at Burton's in the late afternoon. It was a great spot from an access standpoint, my son could stand on the bank and cast. Also nice that there were no canoes in the area. The rain started 20 min after we got there so we didn't stick around very long and ultimately didn't hook up on anything. But he was elated that he got to fish on "The Au Sable", he already knows a lot about the history and lore of the rivers in Michigan.

I might try to go back up again for the day with him in October, but will definitely plan some trips next year. 

Thanks again.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Shoulda stayed through the rain. BWOs and caddis often seem compelled to emerge in foul weather...


----------



## andrewschreck (Sep 11, 2013)

DLHirst, that's great advice for my next time out, thanks.

We stayed through the rain a little bit, but my wife and daughter and ultimately son were waiting for me as I got drenched out on the river. And we were driving back home (south) through all the storm that night.


----------

